# new kitten introduction - confused?!



## caoimhe (Jul 10, 2009)

ok followed the step by step introduction process i.e. scent introduction, etc. so today was the day of introduction where they were left to roam the house freely.

i am confused about their reaction!

my 1 year old female cat threw a hissy fit this morning upon seeing the new 9 week male kitten (the new kitten acted completely oblivious to the hissing and growling and carried on as normal) my 1 year old did this hissing and growling for a couple of hours. at about lunchtime today she went to investigate the new kitten closer smelling it and pawing it (not with claws). about 1sh they started to chase each other around the room in a playful way, chirping at each other and pawing each other from under the bed. they knackered each other out and stared at each other and doing slow blinks and yawns until they both fell asleep next to each other purring.

but after they woke up my 1 year old started playing with the new kitty again and everything seemed alright but every now and then when the kitten approaches her she does a low growl or a hiss. they stil play fight (i think its play fighting because the don't use claws just paw each other, they chirp at each other and don't have their ears tucked back (although every now and then my 1 year old will hiss and growl but only for a couple of seconds then carry on as if nothing happened.

they pounce at each other and roll around the floor playing with a toy. the kitten will run from under one side of the bed and the 1 year old will chase him to that side and paw each other, then the kitten will go under the bed again and come out the other side, the one year old will jump from one side of the bed to the other to catch the kitten as he pops out. is this bullying or actual playing? again there is the occasional low growl, and hiss.

they also seem to like to paw each other's tails very lightly.

i don't know how to interpret these signals because my 1 year old cat keeps growling and hissing every now and then, also am i interpreting the play fighting wrongly? do you think its actual fighting?

also my older cat doesn't like me touching her, we were very very very close, and today for the first time she hissed at me and everytime i go to stroke her, she moves away from me and even tried to paw me this morning, i want to give her love so she can be comforted but she won't let me. we are keeping her in our room tonight and the kitten outside our room

any ideas whether all this is good or bad? will my older cat ever like me again?


----------



## tracynagel (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds like she's just miffed at you for bringing in competition! 

My older cat became very standoffish for the first week or so when we brought new kitty in.. Treats and loving and not showering too much attention on the new kitty when the old kitty was around helped a lot in reassuring her that she was still my favorite baby.. (i don't actually have any favorites but don't tell her that!!) It's only the first day, don't think you need to worry too much yet.. Just be sure to keep speaking lovingly to her and petting her when she allows herself to be petted!

As for the playing.. I do think it's just playing, it's normal for cats to mock growl/hiss a little when playing. If cats are aggressive towards each other you can generally tell as they hiss a lot more and hair fluffs up, and they might yowl or scream.. also watch their behavior after playing, if they seem relaxed and normal they're fine, if they have been fighting, they'll go out of their way to avoid each other. 

My cats don't play and it's obvious.. the dominant cat will sit there and groom herself conspicuously in the middle of the room while the other will circle round the back of the couch just to avoid crossing her path!


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

It took Jack 10 months to forgive us for bringing in Harley. He was loving until Harley came and then he just ignored us, didn't want to be held, didn't sleep on our bed, didn't come to sit with us at the PC or on the couch, then 10 months passed and all the sudden he realized Harley was here to stay and he was over it back to himself. This time with the kitten it took him and Harley 4 days before they realized she is here to stay. I'm not saying Jack is happy she is here, he still sways her, hisses and spits but he's getting better. Harley loves her and she him!!

Leslie


----------

